# Weekly FMC tournament!



## RhysC (Sep 9, 2016)

So I haven't really seen any other threads like this before so here goes.

Basically I'm pitching the idea of an FMC competition that instead of taking an hour, you take a week to find the absolute best possible solution. Some people do competition type stuff for FMC on the forum, but not without a time limit. I mean after all, it's about efficiency in FMC not speed...

Here are the rules:
- You must place your solution in spoiler brackets. If you don't know how, you put [ SPOILER] at the start of your solution and [ /SPOILER] at the end (just without the spaces in between the bracket and the SPOILER) .
- Try your best to explain your solution
- No using any websites/alg databases/vitual solvers to help find a solution
- Generally just try to follow most of the normal WCA regs (apart from time, of course)

I will do my best to add a new scramble each week; if I don't, just somebody post a new one. Only one each week though!

The winner of each week and their solution will be in a post by me, just highlighting who won. This will also hopefully spread more ideas and techniques about FMC.

Most of all, have fun!

First scramble: D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 F' D R2 D L B U B
Deadline: 16th of September, 2016


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 9, 2016)

26 (first solution I found)



Spoiler



(D') B' D2 L B' //2x2x2 [5/5]
F' U2 R2 (R) //2x2x3 [4/9]
F' U2 F2 //F2L-1 [3/12]
U' L F' L' F //F2L [5/17]
R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R //ZBLL [11/28]

B' D2 L B' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' L F' L' F R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U D (26)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 11, 2016)

Comedy CFOP FMC in 58. Only posting it because...



Spoiler



... despite my poor excuse for an X-cross and weak F2L, when experimenting I spotted a PLL skip with a 2-look OLL that doesn't happen in 1-look.

U' L' F U' D L' F' U F' U F U' F' // X-cross
U' B' U' B U F' U' F U' F' U F // 2nd pair
y2 R U R' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
y2 F U R U' R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL


----------



## mycube (Sep 11, 2016)

When it's about fmc, why not take noodle fmc-scrambles with R' U' F?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 11, 2016)

29


Spoiler



U L' F L2//square
B2 U B//2 edges
R2 U D L2//2x2x3
* U' L U L'//EO
U' B' U' B2 U2//AB5C

*=R' U' ** L U R U' L' U
**=U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R

final: U L' F L2 B2 U B R2 U D L2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R L U R L' U' B' U' B2 U2 (29)

and omg insertions are optimal holy


----------



## RhysC (Sep 12, 2016)

PB! Doesn't really say much though, I only started practicing last week...

32


Spoiler



S: D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 F' D R2 D L B U B
I: B' U' B' L' D' R2 D' F L2 B D2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D2

[ B ] Solves piece (1/26)
< L2 U2 L' D' > 2x2x2 (4/26)
[ L U' B' U B ] 2x2x3 (5/26)
[ F' R' F2 R2 U' R2 F R F2 U' F U' F' U F U ] AB3C (16/26 lolol)

Skeleton: B L U' B' U B F' R' F2 R2 U' R2 F R F2 U' * F U' F' U F U D L U2 L2 (26)

* - U B' D2 B U' B' D2 B cancels 2

Solution: B L U' B' U B F' R' F2 R2 U' R2 F R F2 B' D2 B U' B' D2 B F U' F' U F U D L U2 L2 (32)

Great start but still bummed about 16 moves to ab3c  also optimal insertion yay  but according to insertion finder there were only two insertions that cancelled more than 1 lol



Took ~2.5 hours (I'm a noob )


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Sep 15, 2016)

i got 41, such a bad scramble...



Spoiler



S: D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 F' D R2 D L B U B

{L' F U R2 B R2 D' R'} Cross (8/41)
{z2 U' F' U' F B U' B'} F2L 1&2 (15/41)
{U2 L U' L' U' L U' L2 U' L2 U' L'} F2L 3&4 (27/41)
{y' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U} ZBLL (41/41)

i never do FMC solves at home, so this will be a fun thread to post in every week!


----------



## RhysC (Sep 16, 2016)

This weeks winner: *Hssandwich *(26 moves)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 F' D R2 D L B U B
His solution:
(D') B' D2 L B' //2x2x2 [5/5]
F' U2 R2 (R) //2x2x3 [4/9]
F' U2 F2 //F2L-1 [3/12]
U' L F' L' F //F2L [5/17]
R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R //ZBLL [11/28]

B' D2 L B' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' L F' L' F R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U D (26)

Next scramble: D' B' U2 L U D L' D L F D2 F L2 D2 F2 B L2 D2 B
Deadline: 23rd of September, 2016


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Sep 16, 2016)

39, i'm fine with sub 40



Spoiler



S: D' B' U2 L U D L' D L F D2 F L2 D2 F2 B L2 D2 B
I: B' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L' D' L D' U' L' U2 B D

(Used inverse scramble)
Solution with Inverse Scramble;
{B U' F' L2 B' L D' L} (8/39) > Cross
{D' L D L2 D L} (14/39) > F2L 1&2
{R' D' R2 D R'} (19/39) > F2L 3
{D F D' F' D2 R' B' D' B R} (29/39) > F2L 4 + EO
{B D' B' D2 F B D' B' D F'} (39/39) > ZBLL

Inversed Solution of Inverse to get solution of real Scramble;
Solution
/F D' B D B' F' D2 B D B' 
//R' B' D B R D2 F D F' D' 
///R D' R2 D R 
////L' D' L2 D' L' D 
/////L' D L' B L2 F U B'

Final Solution: F D' B D B' F' D2 B D B' R' B' D B R D2 F D F' D' R D' R2 D R L' D' L2 D' L' D L' D L' B L2 F U B'


----------



## RhysC (Sep 16, 2016)

Honestly, I found this in 20 minutes and it's PB, soo...

31


Spoiler



S: D' B' U2 L U D L' D L F D2 F L2 D2 F2 B L2 D2 B

R' D U2 B U' B' // 2x2x2 (6/31)
F L2 F U2 // F2L-2 (4/31)
F R' F R U F2 U' // F2l-1 (7/31)
D F2 D' F L' F' // Almost F2L (6/31)
L2 F2 L' F' L F' L' F' // Antisune w/ cancellation (8/31)

Solution: R' D U2 B U' B' F L2 F U2 F R' F R U F2 U' D F2 D' F L' F' L2 F2 L' F' L F' L' F' (31)
Nothing fancy at all



Honestly it could be so much better but I'm lazy
Also in reply to Linus, I'll start using TNoodle scrambles next week!


----------



## Attila (Sep 16, 2016)

24 moves, within 1 hour.


Spoiler



R' D U2 B L' U orient corners and 5 edges,
B L' F B' U F' D2 B' R B F' U' domino reduction,
B2 R2 F' D2 B F2.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 16, 2016)

29


Spoiler



inverse
R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 F U' //223 (8)
L' F L F2 D2**//F2L-1 (5)
L' U' F' U F L //EO (6)
* F' D F D' F' //4 corners (5)
*=U F' D F U' F' D' F
**=D L' U' L D' L' U L

11 moves cancel lol
Final: F D U F' D' F U' L' F' U' F L D L' U L D F2 L' F' L U F' U2 R2 B' D2 F R2


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 16, 2016)

51, bleh... I speed solved this first (10.83) and this was the solution, I couldn't find anything shorter later on soooo....


Spoiler



z2 y' E F' L U2 L' U F U' F' // 2X2X2
L U L' R2 B' U2 L U' L' // 2X2X3
B' R B R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L -1
y U2 F' U' F U R U' R' // Last Slot w/edge control
U2 R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R2 U' R' // ZBLL


----------

